# Bipolar Disorder: A Guide to Recovery



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2007)

Bipolar Disorder: A Guide to Recovery
The Organization for Bipolar Affective Disorders (OBAD)

This book was compiled and created through the hard work and dedication of many individuals who have a mood disorder and has been a tremendous resource for both OBAD as well as the thousands of people who have read it.

OBAD's book not only covers issues such as what Bipolar Affective Disorder, Unipolar Disorder and Schizoaffective Disorders are, but also ideas and methods for coping, dealing and living with these illnesses.

*Download a copy of the book*

English version: Click here to download PDF (2.6MB) 

En francais: Telecharger le PDF (2.6MB PDF) 

_You will need Adobe Reader to view the book. If you're unable to open the file once it has downloaded, please download Adobe Reader from the Adobe website._

*Get a printed copy of our book*
To meet the needs of those interested in receiving a copy of our book, there are three methods available to get a book. You can either:

*Pick One Up*
If you are located in the Metropolitan Calgary area, you can attend one of our meetings. Books are available to order at all meetings for new members and those interested in receiving a copy of our book. Donations are greatly appreciated!

*Have One Mailed To You*
We will gladly mail you a copy of our book. However, due to the cost of postage to mail, we are asking for a donation to help cover postage costs (e.g. $10.00). Fill out the secure online form, enter "please send me a copy of OBAD's book" in the NOTES section, and we will send you a book.

Or you can send a cheque, made out to OBAD, along with your address to:

OBAD
1019 - 7th Avenue SW
Calgary, AB
T2P 1A8
CANADA​


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 28, 2009)

Page not found when I click on the link 
clicked on the download pdf link.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2009)

Links to downloads updated. Also uploaded as attachments.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 28, 2009)

This book\articles is simply the easiest book I have read on bipolar affective disorders.  There is so much information on there concerning every aspect of bipolar and it explains it clearly and in English.  

What I found very interesting is that panic disorder and anxiety disorders are common in people with bipolar.  I was of the belief that each of these disorders which I often experience were completely separate and nothing to do with having bipolar.  Reading this book today has in fact made me feel a bit better and has given me even more understanding of this disorder. 

I would recommend this book to anyone who wants to  know more about bipolar affective disorders. 

I hope it is okay to say this here.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 28, 2009)

More than ok.  And I second that - I read it this morning too and really felt that I understood the disorder much better.


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I need to clarify something I  said earlier . 


> I was of the belief that each of these disorders which I often experience were completely separate and nothing to do with having bipolar.


a person can experience any of these disorders without having bipolar,  they each in their own right are separate but can occur simultaneously. comorbid??

I do not know if I am  wording this properly, if someone knows what I mean please feel free to edit and correct.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I will have to send away for a hard copy. Something about the printed page.


----------

